# Bach Bruns Cello Suites



## Ispin

A friend of mine has told me that there was an extraordinary performance of Bach's Cello Suites by Peter Bruns. Is there anybody on the forum to comment on Bruns' interpretation? Incidentally, I've been collecting various performances of the suites and I have got recordings made by Bauer, Casals, Carrai, Fournier, Isserlis, Maisky, Queyras, Rostropowich, no to mention others ... Is Bruns' playing anything special as seen against those above? My friend does not have the CDs, so I could not listen to Bruns playing Bach.

Cheers  Ispin


----------



## Ispin

*pity that...*

...either nobody knows Bruns or everybody disregards him playing Bach. Tray to listen, say a word:

DivShare File - SD-Casals-Mayski-Isserlis-Bruns.mp3

blame my dyslexia for misspelling Maisky's name.


----------



## hoodjem

Ispin said:


> A friend of mine has told me that there was an extraordinary performance of Bach's Cello Suites by Peter Bruns. Is there anybody on the forum to comment on Bruns' interpretation? Incidentally, I've been collecting various performances of the suites and I have got recordings made by Bauer, Casals, Carrai, Fournier, Isserlis, Maisky, Queyras, Rostropowich, no to mention others ... Is Bruns' playing anything special as seen against those above? My friend does not have the CDs, so I could not listen to Bruns playing Bach.
> 
> Cheers  Ispin


I have the Bruns performances. I love them. They are full of verve, energy, and vigor.


----------



## premont

hoodjem said:


> I have the Bruns performances. I love them. They are full of verve, energy, and vigor.


Yes, this is my opinion too. I am a great lover of his Bach recordings.


----------



## wkasimer

hoodjem said:


> I have the Bruns performances. I love them. They are full of verve, energy, and vigor.


Same here. While I'm not sure that it's an essential addition to the OP's collection, it's certainly one of the better recordings of the suites.


----------



## premont

wkasimer said:


> Same here. While I'm not sure that it's an essential addition to the OP's collection, it's certainly one of the better recordings of the suites.


If a musician can make me appreciate his/her interpretative logic and make me think - even if only while I am listening - that this is the way this music should be played, and Bruhns is certainly able to do that, even if I know the suites can be played in many other ways, I think the recording is essential.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Bruns is available on youtube so maybe I'll give it a listen. I have a number of sets of the suites and for me to pick up another it either has to be ultra bargain priced and good or has to be unique from and stand apart in a good way from ones I already have. Currently Yo-Yo Ma's latest recording is my favorite. 

So I will give Bruns a listen on youtube and see how I like it. I have listened to maybe 50 interpretations over the years and am quite picky. I simply don't see the need for collecting as many as possible.


----------



## premont

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I simply don't see the need for collecting as many as possible.


I do.

1) The music is outstanding.

2) It can be played in a large number of ways, and each (or almost each) interpretation brings something new.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

premont said:


> I do.
> 
> 1) The music is outstanding.
> 
> 2) It can be played in a large number of ways, and each (or almost each) interpretation brings something new.


Cool.

You do you!


----------



## Guest

Ispin said:


> A friend of mine has told me that there was an extraordinary performance of Bach's Cello Suites by Peter Bruns. Is there anybody on the forum to comment on Bruns' interpretation? Incidentally, I've been collecting various performances of the suites and I have got recordings made by Bauer, Casals, Carrai, Fournier, Isserlis, Maisky, Queyras, Rostropowich, no to mention others ... *Is Bruns' playing anything special as seen against those above?* My friend does not have the CDs, so I could not listen to Bruns playing Bach.
> 
> Cheers  Ispin


I checked out a couple of movements on YouTube.

As far as the Bach cello suites are concerned, I'm always happy to hear the latest recordings / interpretations, and I found Bruns' performance to be very fresh, though compared to your list above I prefer Isserlis and Queyras.

My overall favourite has long been *Anner Bylsma*.

An example by Bylsma to be compard with Bruns:


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Ispin said:


> Is Bruns' playing anything special as seen against those above?
> 
> Cheers  Ispin


Not to my ears. I have several that you mention, plus others. I have to hear something unique or it has to be a bargain basement price for me to pick up another recording. So Bruns is one that is certainly good and I can see why anyone would make it a prized recording, but I won't seek out a copy.

Interesting though in my looking around on youtube I found the Maisky video and listened through his suite #1. I thought he was unique and the cello sound was fantastic. I have no idea which recording this would be on CD as he has recorded it at least twice. It is one I may explore further.


----------



## Merl

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Not to my ears. I have several that you mention, plus others. I have to hear something unique or it has to be a bargain basement price for me to pick up another recording. So Bruns is one that is certainly good and I can see why anyone would make it a prized recording, but I won't seek out a copy.
> 
> Interesting though in my looking around on youtube I found the Maisky video and listened through his suite #1. I thought he was unique and the cello sound was fantastic. I have no idea which recording this would be on CD as he has recorded it at least twice. It is one I may explore further.


Maisky's first recording (1985? ) is a very good one but over the years his readings have become OTT rubatofests. He is undoubtedly a great cellist but some of his interpretations leave a lot to be desired. His last set of the suites is one that I personally find hard to stomach. Others may feel differently.


----------



## Bulldog

Although an excellent artist, I find Maisky's Bach too romanticized for my tastes.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

Merl said:


> Maisky's first recording (1985? ) is a very good one but over the years his readings have become OTT rubatofests. He is undoubtedly a great cellist but some of his interpretations leave a lot to be desired. His last set of the suites is one that I personally find hard to stomach. Others may feel differently.


Actually I found out that these videos were not released on CD, there's a great Bach website out there that attempts to keep up on all recordings of his work. They were recorded in 1992 for DVD release. All comments I have read on this set and DVD audio proclaim the great sound quality. Which may be why these videos rang true with me. Even on the youtube stream this cello sound is exceptional. If I were to purchase this set however, I would still go mostly on price. Maisky's actual presentation is very nice, but not all that distinctive from the others I already own. But the sound!


----------



## Guest

Bulldog said:


> Although an excellent artist, *I find Maisky's Bach too romanticized for my tastes*.


Yes, fully agree with that; even slightly vulgar or "bloated", if I may say so.


----------



## hoodjem

TalkingHead said:


> Yes, fully agree with that; even slightly vulgar or "bloated", if I may say so.


I completely agree with this statement.


----------



## Guest

hoodjem said:


> I completely agree with this statement.


Well, I'm delighted that we're on the same page, Hoodlum !!


----------



## hoodjem

Bruns's interpretation is really a young man's version: quicker, vigorous, and energetic.

It is full of verve and joy.

In a way it is the opposite of Starker's RCA version, which is an "old man's" version: slow, ponderous but deep and considered. 

The first seems like the interpretation of a person at the full height of his or her powers, the second of a person near the end of a deep, thoughtful experience, a well-lived full, wise look back.

I like them both, plus the Founier DGG version (which seems in between).


----------

